# Hawx Electronics beginning to ship Now



## Bumper Boy

Hello everyone, 

My apologies if I haven't been present lately, but we've been very hectic here with the finalizing of all the electronics. I will explain a few things briefly:

1. The new electronics are beginning to ship. We have a few thousand orders, so it is going to take some time to get the entire order of these out. I am making the calls, and feel free to call in, so that I can verify your order, get card details, shipping information verified, and make sure that we know your unit styles.

2. People have been wondering why we've been shipping new equipment with the new electronics, and that we said that we would be shipping the pre-orders first. Perhaps we've mis spoken, perhaps I have, and for that I will apologize. What we meant, was that in the order in which the pre-orders were placed, we would be shipping them in that order. This did not include new orders, as the new orders will be shipping out with new electronics. I apologize if I myself, or the website, or anything else you've heard has led you to believe something else.

3. The price of the upgrade is now gone up, effective today. So for those of you that have your order in, you've saved quite a bit on this as was promised on the pre-order special.

If you have any questions, concerns, or inquiries, please do not hesitate to contact me. I will be trying my hardest to get to all of you in the next couple of weeks with my phone calls, but I have a ton to make.

Thank you all very much for your patience, we honestly and respectfully do appreciate it. I look very much forward to getting these units out to you and have a great day.

Regards,

Gary
Bumperboy.com


----------



## tim bonnema

GARY
I have to call you out on this. I pre ordered in Mar. In April I talked to you and order a second BB four shooter. I said that I could wait til electronics were ready but you insisted they would be shipped as soon as they were ready. If I would have waited to order the second BB til Nov I would have the electronics not wondering where I stand in line.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hi Tim,

We are shipping the new electronics with new units now. We sent out the units with old electronics at the time (as the new ones weren't ready) so you wouldn't have had to wait 6 months longer to own the unit, as well we're not charging you for the free upgrade. I do apologize if this was a route you didn't want to take.


As for everyone, please note:

When you call in, please leave a detailed message on my voicemail with your shipping address, name, email address, and CC number and XP date. I will be handling thousands of phone calls, and if you just leave me a message to call you back, it will take me a while to do so, whereas if you leave the message with the details on your order I'll be able to put it in right away and contact you via email to respond that we got your details.

Thank you very much for your cooperation.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## Jason Glavich

gary,

I sent this via email as well but I figured i would ask here as well. I forgot before I guess, will the new electronics work with motion or no? I cannot find it mentioned on the website or I am overlooking it somehow.


----------



## labsforme

Gary, Why don't you just go down the list by date ? I am not going to leave a voicemail with my CC info. As a business that "values" their clients I would hope you would follow the procedures you said you would in the beginning.I think I ordered in February.Too long ago now.
Please PM me for my email address and phone #.
Thank you

Jeff Gruber


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hi Jeff,

As always, we are honoring that, and I am going down the list, but the list is extensive, and we're trying to get as many as possible. That being said, I can only make so many calls in a day and if I miss you guys if you're at work, I will leave a message, but you may not be able to get me back in the call line for a while. It is a way to save myself time and you guys order preference as well, as I can only return calls so often before we have to move on to the next one. I have over 1700 calls to make myself so it will take some time, this is just a way to speed up that process.

You can all also email me as well, that's always another option.

Jason, yes, and I replied to your email as well, and thank you again.

I look forward to getting all of this out for you.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## pixel shooter

Gary just a question, why would we need to call this information in?? All the information that you are requesting has been provided when purchase made on your online store, that includes everything including CC And XP date?



Bumper Boy said:


> When you call in, please leave a detailed message on my voicemail with your shipping address, name, email address, and CC number and XP date.


----------



## Bamaboy

pixel shooter said:


> Gary just a question, why would we need to call this information in?? All the information that you are requesting has been provided when purchase made on your online store, that includes everything including CC And XP date?



I guess I am confused as well. I ordered upgraded electronics for two 4 shooters ... well a very long time ago. I was expecting to see a charge on my CC and possibly an email from BB when the upgrades were available and my number came up?? Do I now have to reorder and/or supply my information again. 

I recently purchased two 2 shooters ... add ons ... that came with old electronics. I was told that the old electronics would be changed out and I would only pay shipping. I communicated at the time that I purchased the 2 shooters that I wanted the upgrade, so was expecting some sort of communication from BB. What exactly do I have to do to obtain the upgraded electronics on the 2 shooters??

UPDATE - Just recieved email from BB asking me to call to confirm order for upgraded electronics. Called and left VM with order info ... so far, so good.


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hi Everyone,

Just to clear up the confusion here. I am calling people back for a number of reasons:

1. I want to make sure that we still have the correct contact information. We realize that this has taken quite some time to get out, and from the customers I've contacted so far, some have moved, or changed addresses. This is a step to making sure we're correct.

2. For security reasons, our store will not hold onto CC information for longer than 30 days. Therefore, any CC information that I would've had to any order placed before November 8th, I won't have, and will need to verify. 

3. I want to make sure that customers know that their cards are going to be charged shortly, instead of surprising peoples' Credit Card statements. 

4. In case anyone wants to add anything to their order, or some people have changed their order (purchased new BB 2nd hand, or sold to a friend, sold on RTF...etc) the order may have changed and I want to allow them the opportunity if necessary to change the order.

I hope this clears up any confusion, and as always please do leave comments and questions, it allows me to learn for future mistakes I hope I will not make.


----------



## Love's Labradors

So...the distributors out there won't take any orders for bumper boy shooters at all. I requested to be just placed on back order and was refused. May I order from you directly? THe lead time for 2 x 12 shot bumper boy shooters with electronics?


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hi Jana,

I called, left a message. I have put 2 on hold for you right now, and I will try again tonight before I'm out of the office. I should be able to get those out to you before Christmas.


----------



## Hullabaloo93

Bumper Boy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just to clear up the confusion here. I am calling people back for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. I want to make sure that we still have the correct contact information. We realize that this has taken quite some time to get out, and from the customers I've contacted so far, some have moved, or changed addresses. This is a step to making sure we're correct.
> 
> 2. For security reasons, our store will not hold onto CC information for longer than 30 days. Therefore, any CC information that I would've had to any order placed before November 8th, I won't have, and will need to verify.
> 
> 3. I want to make sure that customers know that their cards are going to be charged shortly, instead of surprising peoples' Credit Card statements.
> 
> 4. In case anyone wants to add anything to their order, or some people have changed their order (purchased new BB 2nd hand, or sold to a friend, sold on RTF...etc) the order may have changed and I want to allow them the opportunity if necessary to change the order.
> 
> I hope this clears up any confusion, and as always please do leave comments and questions, it allows me to learn for future mistakes I hope I will not make.


Will you charge CC when the unit ships, or a period of time before the unit ships? If you are charging the CC a period of time before the unit ships, then how long in advance of shipping will you charge the CC ?


----------



## bama stripes

Has anyone received their upgrades, not associated with a new unit purchase ?


----------



## Jason Glavich

bama stripes said:


> Has anyone received their upgrades, not associated with a new unit purchase ?


I talked to gary on the phone last week, I got an email saying they were gtting ready to ship. But I have not seen them yet.


----------



## Hunchaser

Gary. I purchased two new transmitters and four new receivers back in February. One unit I'm sending to a friend in Scotland. He already has a two-shooter. 

It's great that the units are finally being sent out but you impose 6 days notice on all of us to get the old units returned to you. That's an impossible task for my buddy in the U.K. 

The BB system is fantastic and I've been with you since the begining. In fact, it's my dog Shodan that makes up your company logal. Once a company is up and running customer service becomes one of the most important aspects of any company. So what are you prepared to do for my buddy in Scotland?


----------



## Bumper Boy

Hullabaloo93 said:


> Will you charge CC when the unit ships, or a period of time before the unit ships? If you are charging the CC a period of time before the unit ships, then how long in advance of shipping will you charge the CC ?


We will charge the card(s) a day or so before they ship out. Enough time that if we find an error on the card, we can contact everyone to make sure that they have time to respond to us. We are trying to contact everyone to get updated information so that we can have them on file for the rest of this process as we have a couple thousand orders to collect information on and ship out.



bama stripes said:


> Has anyone received their upgrades, not associated with a new unit purchase ?


There are people out there that have received the units, and a large wave is going out again this week. This is a process that will take some time, as I mentioned we do have a couple thousand orders, so we just want to pack them as quickly as we can. 



Jason Glavich said:


> I talked to gary on the phone last week, I got an email saying they were gtting ready to ship. But I have not seen them yet.


Jason, if we've talked with you (and I know we have) the units should be shipping on their way within the next week. We are trying to get as many out as we can before Christmas for you guys.

Thank you all for the questions and concerns, and I hope to provide more and more information as best I can.



Hunchaser - I PM'ed you about this matter. Please check your inbox.


----------



## Monte09

I cut the following from the Bumper Boy web site. Why does this say thirty days to return the electronics and the email I recieved say six days?

Thanks,

Steve

Your credit card will be charged 30 days before delivery. Once your upgraded electronics are received, please send back your old Bumper Boy electronics within 30 days. If you neglect to send back your old electronics, your credit card will be charged the full cost ($210 - transmitter; $190 - receiver). Approximate delivery will be early April, 2011.


----------



## Jason Glavich

Bumper Boy said:


> Jason, if we've talked with you (and I know we have) the units should be shipping on their way within the next week. We are trying to get as many out as we can before Christmas for you guys.


Any chance of them getting here before Christmas?


----------



## Oneduck

Any sightings of the elusive BB/hawx electronics? Ordered 2 DD's along with 
electronics upgrade for old 4 shooter in January to train new pup.. received DD's in May. 

Never worked correctly. Sent xmitter back for repairs. Still wouldn't sync up properly. Would either get no launch or 2 at same time. BB requested that I send in xmitter and both receivers. Sent back to BB in October. Nothing back as of today. BB has my money and my electronics --- all I have is two brand new usless DD's and one older 4 shooter sitting in my garage with NO (old or new) electronics. The only upside of the whole thing is that I have 4 very expensive training dummys.

BB graceously didn't charge my Credit Card until they shipped but they haven't worked properly since I have had the units. BB also graceously has allowed me to pay shipping both ways on my equipment fo their attempted repair/warranty work. 

Pup is 14 months old and has probably seen the BB's work correctly 8-10 times. I have been hearing "shipping new electronics in 2 weeks" since original purchase. I did have a call from Gary last week confirming my CC # again for shipping costs on the upgrades, but haven't heard anything else.

Only wished I lived a little closer to their office.


----------



## Jamee Strange

Mine are supposed to ship at the end of this week so we shall see...I'm exicted even though it's not prime time training season anymore


----------



## Jason Glavich

Oneduck said:


> Any sightings of the elusive BB/hawx electronics? Ordered 2 DD's along with
> electronics upgrade for old 4 shooter in January to train new pup.. received DD's in May.
> 
> Never worked correctly. Sent xmitter back for repairs. Still wouldn't sync up properly. Would either get no launch or 2 at same time. BB requested that I send in xmitter and both receivers. Sent back to BB in October. Nothing back as of today. BB has my money and my electronics --- all I have is two brand new usless DD's and one older 4 shooter sitting in my garage with NO (old or new) electronics. The only upside of the whole thing is that I have 4 very expensive training dummys.
> 
> BB graceously didn't charge my Credit Card until they shipped but they haven't worked properly since I have had the units. BB also graceously has allowed me to pay shipping both ways on my equipment fo their attempted repair/warranty work.
> 
> Pup is 14 months old and has probably seen the BB's work correctly 8-10 times. I have been hearing "shipping new electronics in 2 weeks" since original purchase. I did have a call from Gary last week confirming my CC # again for shipping costs on the upgrades, but haven't heard anything else.
> 
> Only wished I lived a little closer to their office.


This is why i made my own electronics till the new ones came out. I always thought they were in the US but when I got the call it said it was a british columbia number.


----------



## Jason Glavich

RxRatedLabs said:


> Mine are supposed to ship at the end of this week so we shall see...I'm exicted even though it's not prime time training season anymore


That is what i was told last week.


----------



## DoubleHaul

My card was charged today. They should ship just in time to sit at my office for a week while I am traveling.


----------



## Oneduck

Got my new electronics FEDX today. I am going to give them a try tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Cherry

Not just a myth, now to see if they work!!


----------



## John Lash

I think I'm like number 730 on the list...

Did you or anyone get the Hawx control button?


----------



## Rob Cherry

I did and the collar also, unfortunately I am still at work, tomorrow morning will be the first time I will get a chance to play with the new toys so I will post up with my impressions then, the new units are smaller than the old ones


----------



## Sabireley

I always thought the original BB electronics were well thought out and reliable. The transmitter was safe and pretty easy to use, once you got used to it. The issues I am familiar with were never related to the electronics failing, or range issues, just the servos breaking and the connectors corroding. it will be interesting to see if these are a marked improvement.

@ Rob - once I get these puppies to their new homes, I will be ready to come train with you guys again and see the Hawx electronics in action.


----------



## MDowney

Got an email fro BB yesterday that my upgrades have shipped. My order was placed 1/11/2011 order #132. Estimated delivery Thursday the 29th. Woo Hoo


----------



## john fallon

To all who have tried out the new electronics.... what do you think of them?
Were the worth the wait and the money?

john


----------



## Jason Glavich

MDowney said:


> Got an email fro BB yesterday that my upgrades have shipped. My order was placed 1/11/2011 order #132. Estimated delivery Thursday the 29th. Woo Hoo


Odd my order was 110 placed on 1/7/2011 and I have not gotten shipping confirmation yet...

I was hopeful now I am just getting irritated.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Mine was shipped 12/23 and is supposed to arrive today, according to Fedex.

Order 255


----------



## choch2odog

Mine came on Saturday. Not sure of order # but it was placed last Feb. 

What I don't like.....
1) The speaker placement is very bad. I notice that the new models have a accesory plate that elevates the speaker. I need to check on the avaliability for the upgrades.
2) I don't care for the bar that stabilizes the sound and power wire. The screws that hold the plate are so tight that I stripped one getting out. 

What I like.... 
1) Two year warranty
2) Quicker charging and the ability to charge in the field
3) The ability to add a winger, or Merlin
4) programing is much easier esp for sound

Not sure about....
1) New transmitter there is a learning curve. I have to remember to switch the number on the gun.
2) Not sure I like having to remember to hit the reload button. Its just another thing to do and i have a hard enough time remembering to turn the unit on, cock, reload ect

In short I'm glad I went to the upgrade. i will check on the availability to move the speaker. With increse use hopefully i will remember to switch gun stations.


----------



## Jason Glavich

DoubleHaul said:


> Mine was shipped 12/23 and is supposed to arrive today, according to Fedex.
> 
> Order 255


WooHoo!!!^^^^ To you DoubleHaul I am actually glad I hear people are recieving them, but sadly Mine are no where to be found. December 2nd I was told mine would be shipping before Christmas, I verified all the info and have asked 2 times via email about shipping and I have had no response. I called today and went straight to Voicemail, hopefully I will get a call back.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Box came today. Interesting that they sent two transmitters. Hopefully that is a mistake and I don't need both of them.

Looks like the thing will work like my TT releases (if I can ever get it put together right) so hopefully won't be too much trouble to use.


----------



## MDowney

Was really looking forward to using the auto run feature but found out today that I have to order the auto run button to make it work. Another $50.00.


----------



## mngundog

MDowney said:


> Was really looking forward to using the auto run feature but found out today that I have to order the auto run button to make it work. Another $50.00.


Could you expand on this, my order is still being processed. Didn't the promo say it came with autorun?


----------



## John Lash

The auto run button is what I am looking forward to. The way I understand it is you press auto run and whatever sequence is set will go on. If you press auto run again it will pause the sequence, press again to continue.

You have to order the button.

I expect mine in February...


----------



## mngundog

John Lash said:


> The auto run button is what I am looking forward to. The way I understand it is you press auto run and whatever sequence is set will go on. If you press auto run again it will pause the sequence, press again to continue.
> 
> You have to order the button.
> 
> I expect mine in February...


Thanks I'll add it to my order, I thought it was included since there page says the ungrade comes with auto-run. It also states it comes with advanced sound, is that included or is it extra?


----------



## MDowney

IF you don't have advanced sound you will have to buy the speakers. I thought you could do auto run also without the button but found out after my new upgrades arrived that it requires the auto run button. Ordered the button today so will see how long that takes.


----------



## Jason Glavich

So I have not gotten a call back, but I called again today and the menu had changed and I was put into a hold que to talk to someone I was number 1 in line. Waited a few minutes and it connected me to..................voicemail!

No emails back, no phone calls returned, no reponse on the forum. Back to the old ways I guess. I was singing praises when I would get calls and emails returned, guess I spoke too soon.

Hoping for an update soon.


----------



## Jamee Strange

Got mine today but haven't had a chance to put them together. Plan on doing it when I get off work. I ordered the autorun button too so I'll post how that works as well. 

Jason, on a side note I was waiting and waiting for mine since I ordered them through someone else. Turns out Gary had the wrong number and after I talked to him when he got my correct number they shipped a week later. Maybe your situation is something like that? Hoping you hear soon


----------



## Jason Glavich

RxRatedLabs said:


> Got mine today but haven't had a chance to put them together. Plan on doing it when I get off work. I ordered the autorun button too so I'll post how that works as well.
> 
> Jason, on a side note I was waiting and waiting for mine since I ordered them through someone else. Turns out Gary had the wrong number and after I talked to him when he got my correct number they shipped a week later. Maybe your situation is something like that? Hoping you hear soon


Yeh I would hope it was something like that, but he has called me before and emailed me to let me know they were shipping within a week. That was on December 2nd.

Glad to hear you got yours, cant wait to hear how the autorun works.


----------



## whitefoot

I spoke with Gary back in the beginning of December to confirm CC information and my card finally got charged yesterday. Originally ordered 2/12/2011, order number 196.


----------



## Jason Glavich

whitefoot said:


> I spoke with Gary back in the beginning of December to confirm CC information and my card finally got charged yesterday. Originally ordered 2/12/2011, order number 196.


I fianlly got an email back yesterday, they said I need to verify the CC info because they do not have it. Odd because I have verified this via the phone with gary, and via email with him as well at the beginning of december.


----------



## mwk56

I verified my CC number with Gary on Wed...he answered on first try! Just got an email that everything shipped today. 

My original order was from March 2011.

Meredith


----------



## whitefoot

I got the email that mine shipped today as well.


----------



## Jamee Strange

Jason Glavich said:


> Yeh I would hope it was something like that, but he has called me before and emailed me to let me know they were shipping within a week. That was on December 2nd.
> 
> Glad to hear you got yours, cant wait to hear how the autorun works.


Jason, I'm going to get the launchers out in the morning and test it out after work so I will be sure to let you know. I'll try to take a video sometime too. It's a pretty awesome concept I think (especially for someone that trains alone quite a bit, like myself). Hope you hear something soon. I will say that while I got my launchers they did not include the speakers for my advanced sound but I emailed Gary and he said he'd get right on it. It never ends!


----------



## pixel shooter

CC got charged today and got confirmation of fedex shipment, suppose to be here Tuesday. dang near fell over when I got the email and confirmed


----------



## Bamaboy

Received upgraded electronics middle of the week. Change out was relatively easy. I have always found BB operating manuals to be a bit sparse ..... bur then I am not particularly good with any operating manuals. Regardless, it took about 30 minutes to get the first unit changed ...... the other 3 took a total of maybe 30 minutes. This included syncing the transmitter with the 4 receivers and syncing the transmitter with the DG Control Button. The DG control button is really slick. Push one button and all 4 units launch in sequence with an adjustable delay between launches. Took all 4 units into the field for a short training session this morning. Tried launching individually with the transmitter and in sequence with the DG control button. Everything seemed to work as advertised. Overall I found the new controls much simpler to operate .... a lot less distracting for me and the dog. Need a lot more work to really wring out the new controls but, for now, I am really impressed.


----------



## Jamee Strange

Bamaboy said:


> Received upgraded electronics middle of the week. Change out was relatively easy. I have always found BB operating manuals to be a bit sparse ..... bur then I am not particularly good with any operating manuals. Regardless, it took about 30 minutes to get the first unit changed ...... the other 3 took a total of maybe 30 minutes. This included syncing the transmitter with the 4 receivers and syncing the transmitter with the DG Control Button. The DG control button is really slick. Push one button and all 4 units launch in sequence with an adjustable delay between launches. Took all 4 units into the field for a short training session this morning. Tried launching individually with the transmitter and in sequence with the DG control button. Everything seemed to work as advertised. Overall I found the new controls much simpler to operate .... a lot less distracting for me and the dog. Need a lot more work to really wring out the new controls but, for now, I am really impressed.


Hi there Bamaboy, I bought the DG button too and I think it'll be awesome. How did you mount yours for your session? I want to mount mine on the transmitter itself but can't figure out how to get the button part out of the gun holder/clip? BB doesn't have anything on the website about it and it's not in the manual. Thanks in advance! Also, how did you get the bar that holds the wires in off of the reciever??? I know there are screws but I haven't been able to get it off!

PS got to take one of my launchers out (ran out of time before work yesterday to get the other one assembled) and it worked great! Love the new transmitter as did my training buddies and so far it may seem that it was worth the wait.


----------



## Bamaboy

I mounted the DG button on the barrel of a old pump shotgun that I use to teach the dogs to follow the barrel of the gun. I wanted mount it right in front of the forearm. Initially I thought the ring that the button is mounted on was too small to fit around the barrel. However, when I looked closer I found that there are several "sleeves" in the ring that can be removed as needed to get a good fit. Worked great. Set up a triple mark. Hit the DG button one time. Swing the gun to the first mark .... launch .... swing the gun to the second mark ...... launch .... swing the gun to the third mark .... launch ..... send the dog. All with one button push. Can't help with the transmitter mount. Looking at the instructions I assumed that the DG button just popped off the top of the gun clip ring. The kit included double sided adhesive pads to stick the button to a flat surface, which obviously will not work with a ring. So, I found a seam and popped. Fortunately I was able to put the button back together. This is one of the areas where the set up instructions are a bit sparse. Would appreciate a post if you come up with anything. I can help with the bar that holds the wires. It is held in place with two philips head screws. Biggest problem was finding the right size screw driver. I thought I was going to have a problem with the bar with my 4 shooters. 2 shooters worked fine but the larger wire bundle with the 4 shooters seemed to be too large to fit under the bar. Found that there is a small spacer that can be removed to provide room for the larger wire bundle. Small detail but an indication of the thought that went into the units.


----------



## Jamee Strange

Thanks Bamaboy! I'm going to try and work on it tomorrow. Do you remember which size screwdriver you used? I tried one but that I thought was the right size but for some reason can't get the screws out! Very frustrating. I wish there was more instruction for the mounting of the DG button. It looks like it should pop out of the gun mount but I can't for the life of me figure it out. It has to since it came with the key ring. I looked on hawx's website and didn't see anything!! Going to try and email Gary about it tomorrow and hope he responds....we'll see I guess


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I had a heck of a time getting the wire bars off. I never could find a phillips head screw driver that would fit the screw head and be small enough in diameter to go into the hole. I finally used a small flat head screwdriver that would fit crossways in one of the phillips slots. After that they came out pretty easy. I put some soap or wax on the screws when I put them back in so they will come out easier in the future. BB must have put them in with a power unit of some sort as they were really tight.


----------



## PocketLab

Have any of you guys gotten the boxes to ship the old units back? I also didn't get the spring loaded brackets. Emailed last week, yet to hear back.

Thanks


----------



## mngundog

PocketLab said:


> Have any of you guys gotten the boxes to ship the old units back? I also didn't get the spring loaded brackets. Emailed last week, yet to hear back.
> 
> Thanks


Spring loaded brackets?


----------



## MDowney

Must be talking about the new speaker mount, but they are not spring loaded.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Wayne Nutt said:


> I had a heck of a time getting the wire bars off.


I was never able to get mine off. Same problem--even though I have a most excellent set of tools 

I was also only sent one bracket for the advanced sound. I need another and probably these will replace the old TT turn on plugs as parts one should never run out of. I think they will last only days even just riding around in the truck.

I did get two transmitters though.

All in all, I like the orange of the transmitter, but it is the probably the most cheaply made stuff I have ever seen. They really scraped the bottom of the barrel with this stuff. I am not sure even Bass Pro would stock it.


----------



## Bamaboy

Maybe I just lucked up with the wire bar. I don't remember the size of the philips head screwdriver. However, tried what I consider to be a medium ... or the size I would typically grab out of the box ... and it seemed to be too big. Next I tried a very small one ..... and it seemed to be too small. Tried something in between and could tell immediately that it was "fitting" the head of the screw. Even with that I had to really press down on the screwdriver while turning to keep things working.


----------



## Jamee Strange

PocketLab said:


> Have any of you guys gotten the boxes to ship the old units back?
> 
> Thanks


I never heard they were sending boxes for the returns???  I just shipped mine back yesterday since my 7 days would've been up today. My 2 receivers, transmitter, standard sound speakers and antennas all fit in the flat medium sized priority mail flat rate box. If they are supposed to send a box with return shipping paid they'll be reimbursing me. I'm pretty sure the return shipping is on us so you may want to check that out so you don't miss your deadline and get charged.


----------



## Bamaboy

I did not recieve a return box either. Interesting that there wasn't anything in the box at all about returing anything. However, all of my returns fit a a large flat rate box that went out 3-4 days after I recieved the upgrades.


----------



## tim bonnema

They are a No 1 Phillips head.


----------



## Jason Glavich

RxRatedLabs said:


> I never heard they were sending boxes for the returns???  I just shipped mine back yesterday since my 7 days would've been up today. My 2 receivers, transmitter, standard sound speakers and antennas all fit in the flat medium sized priority mail flat rate box. If they are supposed to send a box with return shipping paid they'll be reimbursing me. I'm pretty sure the return shipping is on us so you may want to check that out so you don't miss your deadline and get charged.


No they are supposed to pay the shipping that is why we all paid a high shipping charge. Mine was $39 and they said it would be covered with a return slip. If not the shipping charge is a total scam.


----------



## PocketLab

I just rechecked my box. No shipping labels. I still have not received a return email on my questions about it either. I will not be shipping mine until I get a resolution from BB. I have been a supporter and defender. This is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## dixidawg

I am in the same boat. I emailed him and got this back:

Hi there,

You just have to send the Transmitter, receivers, and antennas back to 1750 Grant Avenue, Blaine, Washington, 98230 and just put your name and phone number in the box!




I too was under the impression that I was going to get a prepaid return container with some sort of RMA. I haven't sent mine back yet because this whole thing is pretty sketchy.


----------



## Jason Glavich

dixidawg said:


> I am in the same boat. I emailed him and got this back:
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> You just have to send the Transmitter, receivers, and antennas back to 1750 Grant Avenue, Blaine, Washington, 98230 and just put your name and phone number in the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too was under the impression that I was going to get a prepaid return container with some sort of RMA. I haven't sent mine back yet because this whole thing is pretty sketchy.


Wait so getting charged the max shipping for 2 ways means you still have to pay for shipping when you return the old ones?

I paid 12 for shipping of 8 servos, and 2 wiring harnesses a month ago.

Something seems off here for sure.

If that is the case guess USPS 3rd class mail to save some money, and you can still get a tracking number.


----------



## dixidawg

I just looked at the original invoice. I was charged $24.21 for a box about the size of one of the $12 post office "if it fits it ships" boxes.


----------



## Jason Glavich

dixidawg said:


> I just looked at the original invoice. I was charged $24.21 for a box about the size of one of the $12 post office "if it fits it ships" boxes.


Must be a really nice box. But if you are returning the box to them...


----------



## PocketLab

Just got an email from Gary. Says the boxes are backordered but have just received them. Shipping them out now.


----------



## MDowney

Guess I'm the dumb one. Shipped mine back in the box the new units came in on my dime. $11 and change insured parcel post.


----------



## mngundog

dixidawg said:


> I just looked at the original invoice. I was charged $24.21 for a box about the size of one of the $12 post office "if it fits it ships" boxes.


I was charged $39


----------



## PocketLab

Think the shipping charge was there and back.


----------



## John Lash

When I talked to Gary for the CC and order confirmation awhile back I asked if the return shipping was included and he said it was.

I remember thinking it was high when I placed the original order.


----------



## Doug Moore

Guess I'm really out of the loop. No mention in any email or phone call about returning them and nothing in the box with the new ones? So the old receivers and transmitter are to be shipped back at BB's expense?


----------



## Jason Glavich

Doug Moore said:


> Guess I'm really out of the loop. No mention in any email or phone call about returning them and nothing in the box with the new ones? So the old receivers and transmitter are to be shipped back at BB's expense?


That is what everyone thought considering the high shipping charge. But it seems as though BB is not sending a return label, so everyone is having to pay.


----------



## pixel shooter

Just got my new electronics last night, went thru box, looks like our expense to ship back...............why do we sound surprised


----------



## Jason Glavich

Where is Gary? He used to come here to answer questions but now we haven't had a respnse in quite awhile. My order was reconfirmed last friday order#110 and as of today still hasn't shipped. When i email gary he says talk to Reed, when Reed is called he doesn;t return voicemails. When he does answer he says they only have 1 guy in shipping and he is going as fast as he can.

My issue was they needed the CC number verified again. The first time they needed the last 4, this time they needed all 16 number again. Oddly they never called to get the info instead they let me call and call and email till they finally decided to say what they needed.


Very skeptical of anything told to me at this time.


----------



## mngundog

Jason Glavich said:


> Where is Gary? He used to come here to answer questions but now we haven't had a respnse in quite awhile. My order was reconfirmed last friday order#110 and as of today still hasn't shipped. When i email gary he says talk to Reed, when Reed is called he doesn;t return voicemails. When he does answer he says they only have 1 guy in shipping and he is going as fast as he can.
> 
> My issue was they needed the CC number verified again. The first time they needed the last 4, this time they needed all 16 number again. Oddly they never called to get the info instead they let me call and call and email till they finally decided to say what they needed.
> 
> 
> Very skeptical of anything told to me at this time.


Gary called me to confirm my order, I asked him why he needed my CC# again and he said their system only stored the number for so many days before deleting it for security reasons. I gave him my number again, he confirmed my order and I received it about a 3-4 weeks after that. I ordered very late I believe, maybe Sept-Oct. My return instructions say return in 7 days, there website had said return in a month.


----------



## PocketLab

I got an email a few minutes ago with the tracking number for the return box. I would not pay for shipping. That was in the original transaction.


----------



## KC Steve

I just go charged on my credit card and shipment is in progress (have a tracking number) I ordered mine on November 1, 2011. emails received prior to shipping indicate 7 days to return old equipment or be charged. shipping cost of $39 was part of the invoice which I did not expect to cover return shipping cost.

Steve


----------



## Doug Moore

PocketLab said:


> I got an email a few minutes ago with the tracking number for the return box. I would not pay for shipping. That was in the original transaction.


I emailed today and he said it was on me. There ain't no cornbreadin way it cost $40 to ship a 4# box from wherever to NC and that is what I was charged. Could just be me but this whole ordeal from start to finish has been one big cluster#[email protected]^.


----------



## Jason Glavich

Seems like everybody is getting a different story.


----------



## Scott Jinks

Been using mine with TT electronics for years(2 shooters). Have always had issues with their electronics. The selling points for me were the auto run. Figured why not give them I try? When I ordered I was told shipping is both ways, know for a fact, because I questioned it being so high.

Now almost a year latter, from what I been reading, no auto run and no return shipping. May just have to try to cancel order, gave cc info but no tracking # yet.

I had gave up on BB. Thought something changed. Any body want to buy a couple two shooters!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I was charged $27.51 for postage on my shipment (four receivers, one transmitter, charger, etc). I don't think that was excessive. I have been well pleased with my old and now my new BB units. Fedex with a short delivery is not cheap. I will be mailing my old units back on Monday at the post office.

Besides auto run one of the best features is a short charge time (say 2 hrs vs. 14 hrs) and truck charging.


----------



## Jason Glavich

Wayne Nutt said:


> I was charged $27.51 for postage on my shipment (four receivers, one transmitter, charger, etc). I don't think that was excessive. I have been well pleased with my old and now my new BB units. Fedex with a short delivery is not cheap. I will be mailing my old units back on Monday at the post office.
> 
> Besides auto run one of the best features is a short charge time (say 2 hrs vs. 14 hrs) and truck charging.


I was charged 39 for 1 Transmitter and 2 recievers. Well not charged yet I should say.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I mailed my old units back to BB today at USPS. The total was $21.95 which included priority mail, delivery confirmation and $250 insurance. This did not include the additional bubble wrap I bought for a couple of $, the time packing, delivery to post office, box, tape, etc. So I think the cost that I was billed by BB for delivery was reasonable.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Well, the shipping costs aren't what I was hoping to read about. Instead, 

HOW DOES THE NEW SYSTEM COMPARE TO THE OLD ONE?

I have three 4-shooters that work fine. I just replaced all the batteries (typically only need charging once a month). Is there really any reason to spend a bunch on the new electronics?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think the upgrade was good for me for the following reasons:

1.the charge time is only 2 hrs or less
2.there is a truck charger in case you run down a battery while in the field
3.the transmitter is much easier to use
4.there is no programing of the units to the transmitter just a simple pairing (like tritronics)
5.the units have an auto run feature
6.the receivers are much smaller and lighter

These are the things I like and can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## John Lash

I ordered the upgrade for mine.

I really didn't want to. Thought about it for a long time. Mine are older and work the same as when they were new. Really no reason to upgrade. I like how the transmitter works and I'm used to it.

I had recently replaced the batteries too.

I always worried that BB wouldn't still be around in the future when mine would inevitably break. Companies come and go all too fast these days.

What made me decide was the price. With their "one time limited offer" I could buy three new receivers for less than the price of one "old receiver." I even called and asked if I could buy a couple of the old receivers that people were sending back with the upgrades...

Then there's the compatibilty issue of buying another unit in the future with the new style you'd need a new transmitter and an old transmitter.

I just hope the new system works as good as the old.


----------



## mikens12gauge

I was just going to let this slide, but it irritates me the more i think about about it...i ordered my bumperboys back in march, at that time they were advertised as coming with the new electronics so i order them and get shipped the old electronics and was told itd be 30 days or so when the new ones come up...ok so now in december Gary(who never answers the phone or emails), finally post on here that they're in and they will be charging for shipping both ways...i purchased 2 2shooters with advanced sound, so somewhere around$1500, and it was advertised with new electronics, and now they're telling all of us that we have to pay for the shipping of the new electronics. Some people may think thats ok, but its not...i will sell my bumperboys, turn bumperboy into the better business bereau, and go buy wingers before i let them screw me over...bc that's false advertisement, and obviously theyve told some of you that you won't have to pay for return shipping, but i talked to his assistant today who called me and said theres nothing they can do, we can either pay shipping or not get the electronics, its our pick...sorry bumperboy, but you've screwed your relationship with alot of dog trainers, 1700 it looks like


----------



## Sleepyg

The BB Pro 4-shooter I ordered in 3/11 was (like everyone else's) not what I ordered,
and the customer service I have gotten since has been very poor.
Many times I have wished I had bought three Gunner's Up wingers to go with the three I already had with the $1150 I spent.
Now I find out the older 4-shooter I have will not work with the new electronics so I have to upgrade the old to match the new whenever I recieve them.
On top of that the "limited time only" price of $65 went up to $90 for the upgrade.
Called to see if I could possibly recieve the old price since I had just found out my old 4-shooter would not work, and was told no that the price was only good until 1/1/12.
Hahahaha, Boy do I feel like a fool for not listening to all the naysayers about BB.


----------



## Sleepyg

Just got off the phone with Reed at BB.
He said we were not being billed for the shipping of the new upgraded electronics, (which is what I bought to begin with), but the return of the old would be on us, and that they had estimated around $12.
Said that since it was not going to canada we were getting a shipping break by going to Washington.
Have they not heard of the flat rate shipping USPS does worldwide?
Ridiculous!!!!!!


----------



## mikens12gauge

yea, don't buy into that...he's the same guy that told me i had to pay shipping from Canada to me, then pay shipping for my old electronics from me to Washington...ive had very poor service from BB for the amount of money ive spent, which isnt much compared to some of you guys, but 1500 is still alot for me to spend to not get top notch service...so im going with wingers


----------



## Brad B

And the saga continues!! SOOOOOO!! glad I didn't buy into the early release of the new upgrade like many did. I hate to even admit I own a BB. Client asked me last week about them and I was hesitant to point him towards it. Hope they get their stuff straight, they units are quick and easy to use...when they work.


----------



## PocketLab

The actual electronics don't seem to be an issue, they are working well. My issue is the way this fiasco is being handled. I posted that I got an email saying my return boxes were being shipped, still no sign of them. Once again, I am not repaying for shipping. If these boxes come in as my wife has our baby, any day now, they will get shipped back when they get shipped back.


----------



## amm

I got my upgrade last week - had some trouble getting the screws out of the new receivers so I could plug in wiring harness - got that sorted out finally with some help from Gary at Bumper Boy - had some other questions - more help from Bumper Boy - Tom this time. I can't complain. 

The folks at Bumper Boy have always been helpful and I've had my two 4-shooters must be 10 years now.

I am looking forward to using the new features - sounds like some guys who train dogs have had something to do with the new design.


----------



## robert stoeberl

I got the new upgrade it works fine but i can't get one servo to work and it's new and have 3 more new one's they don't work. there is power at the servo!! need help!!


----------



## mwk56

got mine last week. Once hubby got everyting installed, one receiver did not work. He talked to them yesterday and they are sending out yet another one.

Also couldn't figure out how to use the motion feature with the new setup--they explained how to do that.

They sent parts we didn't order, and forgot the speaker mounts we did order.

Meredith


----------



## Sleepyg

PocketLab said:


> The actual electronics don't seem to be an issue, they are working well. My issue is the way this fiasco is being handled. I posted that I got an email saying my return boxes were being shipped, still no sign of them. Once again, I am not repaying for shipping. If these boxes come in as my wife has our baby, any day now, they will get shipped back when they get shipped back.


haha, can u imagine how difficult it will be to get your money back from them when they bill you the full amount for not having them back on time?
Reed told me yesterday there was NO return boxes being sent!


----------



## Scott Jinks

Crazy but seems to me that customers have either had great costumer service with BB or very poor. Have to say I have always thought the latter.


----------



## my2ylws

Our 3 new upgrade boxes just arrived today with the new transmitter. I plan on sending back the old ones in the box they came in. There is a return tag provided in the box along with instructions that the old boxes must be sent back within 7 business days. Tight return time frame considering we waited almost 4 months for them.


----------



## mngundog

my2ylws said:


> Our 3 new upgrade boxes just arrived today with the new transmitter. I plan on sending back the old ones in the box they came in. There is a return tag provided in the box along with instructions that the old boxes must be sent back within 7 business days. Tight return time frame considering we waited almost 4 months for them.


Mine had the same note, the website said (and still says) you had 30 days to return it. Quote from Bumperboy:


> Your credit card will be charged 30 days before delivery. Once your upgraded electronics are received, please send back your old Bumper Boy electronics within 30 days. If you neglect to send back your old electronics, your credit card will be charged the full cost ($210 - transmitter; $190 - receiver). Orders are now shipping. Call today!


http://www.bumperboy.com/hawxdetails.php


----------



## Jamee Strange

my2ylws said:


> Our 3 new upgrade boxes just arrived today with the new transmitter. I plan on sending back the old ones in the box they came in. There is a return tag provided in the box along with instructions that the old boxes must be sent back within 7 business days. Tight return time frame considering we waited almost 4 months for them.


Is this return tag that you are talking about a paid shipping label or just where to send it??? I talked to Gary and he said that the shipping is on us and no one was getting return labels or boxes despite what people on the forum say or think (don't kill the messenger here, just saying what he told me)

Also, FWIW sometimes the customer service is good and others not- it's a crap shoot. I have been dealing with Gary exclusively and when they forgot to send my speakers with the new electronics shipment I emailed him with a fairly angry tone and he responded the next day and sent them right out priority mail. Also, my DG button housing broke when I was trying to get it out of the shotgun clip that shipped it in and I again emailed him and explained this and he said he didn't know what happened but he was on it. Ended up shipping me a new housing immediately which I got yesterday. With the whole frustration of the upgrades I had a soured opinion about bumper boy but over the course of the aforementioned events my opinion is improving. I do however think they handled the whole situation with upgrades and sending old electronics for new orders and promises of electronics releases very poorly . The new electronics are nice though. 

Hoping everyone has their headaches resolved....


----------



## hollypoint

Got mine this week. Ordered last April.

Did not like the extra speaker mount, too flimsy and will get in the way if you reorient the tubes. Just mounting the existing hardware to the frame, works fine.

Thought duck sound was not as loud as before, liked the goose sound, the people/pheasant sound is sily.

Loved the charge light indicator and field charger.

When I first ran it, I had to reorient myself to the new sequence: push on/off button, push reload. Heel, Mark, push sound button- good, push fire button- no launch. What's wrong with this thing? Oh, yea, you still got to cock it! Worked good after that.

All the options for different set ups are a bit confusing to me, but I will wait till I try one before deciding. I want to set it up to run a winger on one of the auxilarry modes, not sure which way to go yet.

Over all, I am pleased.


----------



## my2ylws

It's just a pre-printed return label - not pre-paid ;-( The instruction form inside states, "As per the upgrade program, make sure you ship back the old electronics within 7 business days and e-mail us with the tracking #. Failure to do so will cause the equipment to be billed on your credit card at list price".


----------



## whitefoot

I got my new units today and I'm pretty irritated about the return shipping. I was under the false impression that the shipping costs were so high ($49 for two units and one transmitter!) because they were paying the return freight. Actual one way shipping, should have been about $15. So, why their shiping is more than three times that, is beyond me.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Weight and measure the box and call Fedex and ask what the shipping cost would be. I believe the shipping was 2d day delivery. Don't forget insurance. I think you will be surprised. Also, someone has to do chores associated with the task of shipping the items. And there are some material expenses associated with shipping.

Generally, I think people tend to underestimate the cost of everything. When I shipped my units back via USPS, the clerk told me that the minimum cost for priority mail was $16.25 from Ft. Worth to Blaine, Wa.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I did not return mine in 7 days but more like a month. They were shipped on 12/23/11 and I shipped back on 1/17/12. I had the Christmas holidays to deal with plus I was gone on a big game hunt for a week. In addition, I wanted to make sure the new ones worked first.

I forget what the original offer stated on return times but it wasn't 7 days. I remember being mildly surprised that it was as long as it was. I'm thinking it was 60 days originally. Nevertheless, if the units are returned in a timely manner I think everything will be ok.

Has anyone ever had a person under your supervision do something stupid?

How many people were upset with Microsoft over Windows Vista?


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> Weight and measure the box and call Fedex and ask what the shipping cost would be. I believe the shipping was 2d day delivery. Don't forget insurance. I think you will be surprised. Also, someone has to do chores associated with the task of shipping the items. And there are some material expenses associated with shipping.
> 
> Generally, I think people tend to underestimate the cost of everything. When I shipped my units back via USPS, the clerk told me that the minimum cost for priority mail was $16.25 from Ft. Worth to Blaine, Wa.


Wayne they charged you less than $28 for shipping from Canada to Texas, I ordered 1 transmitter and 1 receiver and shipping was $39 to ship to MN which is a whole lot closer and the insurance would've been less. For the sake of curiosity I checked what shipping would be now after the prices went up, and the shipping cost went DOWN $10. So either BumperBoy was gouging some on us on shipping or FEDEX dropped their shipping rates 25% in the last month.


----------



## whitefoot

Wayne, they shipped mine Fedex Ground, which, when factoring the weight (3.3 lbs) and size of the box, comes out to $14.88, with insurance. So, I was not just guessing at the shipping charges. And you don't need to call FedEx, you can get estimates online now. 

So, is $34 a fair price for "handling" fees? I think that is way excessive and bordering on gouging.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

With those facts you should call Bumper Boy and ask for a refund.


----------



## Deleted On Request

This thread has me wondering how Bumper Boy stays in business, if this is the normal operating procedure. It's certainly convinced me to look elsewhere for training tools.

Those of you who have had the problems, have any of them been resolved?


----------



## Jason Glavich

I was told in my most recent email that shipping was for sure out of my pocket, then they went on to say it should cost 10-12 bucks. So if that is the case why did I pay 39? Mayeb I should return the units with a bill for 27 buck handling fee.

Not to mention they were sent home delivery which is the cheapest way usually.


----------



## Sleepyg

A friend just bought an old four shooter with a bad battery.
He called to order just a battery, but was talked into buying the new trans/rec for $90 last week.
Was told he would recieve them in 10 to 12 business days.
Just waiting to see if this actually happens.
And the beat goes on.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Sleepyg said:


> A friend just bought an old four shooter with a bad battery.
> He called to order just a battery, but was talked into buying the new trans/rec for $90 last week.


That's a good deal since they charge $45 for the battery.

BUT, if it doesn't work out try:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78691&highlight=bumper+boy+batteries


----------



## my2ylws

I shipped my 3 units back on Saturday via Fedex Ground (The same way they shipped it to me). Cost $15 from MO to WA.


----------



## KC Steve

The cost of a transmitter / receiver was $145 (pre-order) and now it's $90? Looking at the website it states transmitter is $100 and each receiver is $90. I got mine and need to install and see how it works. WIll mail back the cheapest way I can.


----------



## tim bonnema

Everyone Just a FYI

Make sure you carry the manual with for now. I used mine once and by the second trip out somehow the mode got switched, So much for marks that day. Spent a couple of hours trying to figure out what went wrong befor I tried to reset the mode. Once I did that and repaired them everything was good. I may glue that button so It cannot get bumped.


----------



## GBUSMCR

Anybody figure out a better way to mount the speakers? I didn't order the new spring assist speaker mount with my upgrades partly because it was not explained very well to me. Looking at the mounting now, I can tell I am going to do something different. I know I could order the spring speaker mount from BB but S/H would probably make em $10 a piece.


----------



## mngundog

GBUSMCR said:


> Anybody figure out a better way to mount the speakers? I didn't order the new spring assist speaker mount with my upgrades partly because it was not explained very well to me. Looking at the mounting now, I can tell I am going to do something different. I know I could order the spring speaker mount from BB but S/H would probably make em $10 a piece.


Where did you find the spring assist speaker mount on the web page. Did the upgrades include digital sound or did you have to pay extra?


----------



## GBUSMCR

My original units are the Derby Deluxe so the upgrade included the digital sound. The speaker is no-longer mounted on the receiver but now mounts directly to the launcher base. The instructions recommend the spring attachment. The thought is that attaching the speakers to the launcher base increases the risk the speaker mount breaking from launcher recoil without the spring assist. Picture of spring mount in the instructions does not show much at all. Spring assist probably worth the $3 when ordering but figure a separate order of spring assist with S/H different story. Wish they had just included it in the upgrade even if they charge $3 more per unit.


----------



## Sleepyg

Sleepyg said:


> A friend just bought an old four shooter with a bad battery.
> He called to order just a battery, but was talked into buying the new trans/rec for $90 last week.
> Was told he would recieve them in 10 to 12 business days.


Great news for my friend! He got his hawks trans, and rec to upgrade the used four shooter he bought a few weeks ago.
So, he called, and ordered this was put in front of who knows how many folks that have been waiting for months at a minimum.
I bought a pro four shooter in March of last year which was advertised to have the hawks electronics yet recieved the old with a promise of being first on the list to recieve the new as soon as it came out.
Now my friend gets his in less than 10 days, and I am on a waiting list.
Bumper Boy is a freakin joke!


----------



## Jason Glavich

Signature required!!!!!! I guess I will have to take a day off to get the box from fedex as i have to sign in person.


----------



## mwk56

We just signed the form left by FedEx and he left it on the porch.

Meredith


----------



## Jason Glavich

mwk56 said:


> We just signed the form left by FedEx and he left it on the porch.
> 
> Meredith


Tried that, new notice was left, must sign in person.


----------



## mngundog

Jason Glavich said:


> Tried that, new notice was left, must sign in person.


Might be worth a call, I just had to sign mine as well and it was no problem.


----------



## DoubleHaul

I got a call from Bumper Boy today. They wanted to know when I was going to send back my electronics. I told them that I would do so shortly after they completed the order and sent the speaker mounts for all the units, not just one.

What a joke these guys are.


----------



## Bamaboy

mngundog said:


> Might be worth a call, I just had to sign mine as well and it was no problem.


Same here.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Placed my order, got what I ordered, reasonable price on shipping, returned old units, BB confirmed receipt. New electronics work great. I am happy. Sure it took a while to get the new electronics but I am happy with the product and BB.


----------



## Sleepyg

Wayne Nutt said:


> Placed my order, got what I ordered, reasonable price on shipping, returned old units, BB confirmed receipt.


Wayne, seems like you are one of the lucky ones.
I have no complaints with the product I received, but the customer service is a joke.
As posted above a close friend ordered the upgrade, and received the upgrade, and is using his upgraded elctronics on some USED equipment that he bought from an individual.
I paid almost $1200 to BB almost a year ago expecting to have the same elctronics whe the equipment arrived.
Now 10 months later I am on a waiting list like many others while folks like my friend are being put at the front of the line.
Obviously, they have my money, and didn't his.

Maybe you can shed some light on this issue I am having.
Thanks,
glen


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Sleepy,
Call or email Gary. He has responded to my calls and emails. He should be able to help.


----------



## Sleepyg

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sleepy,
> Call or email Gary. He has responded to my calls and emails. He should be able to help.


Been there done that. Asked Reed why my friend was delivered his upgrade ahead of me, and another club member that bought a pro four shooter late in the summer. His response was "hmmmm, that's strange. Not sure why that happened." And he couldn't check the computers because they were down.
Imagine that? 

I am not gonna post again on this subject.
All this does is make me feel dumb for ordering from them to begin.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Jason Glavich

Sleepyg said:


> Been there done that. Asked Reed why my friend was delivered his upgrade ahead of me, and another club member that bought a pro four shooter late in the summer. His response was "hmmmm, that's strange. Not sure why that happened." And he couldn't check the computers because they were down.
> Imagine that?
> 
> I am not gonna post again on this subject.
> All this does is make me feel dumb for ordering from them to begin.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


Always the same story with them, ask a question about why something is screwed up and you an answer similiar to "That's strange". When I verifiied CC info then my order did not ship it was because they did not have the info. Once given the info it took 2 weeks to ship the box out. 

It is odd there has been no BB response since they started shipping and things have gone downhill. I am amazed how they stay in business, all I have ever heard is bad about their customer service. I guess when your the only person in the game people come back.


----------



## Stealth Bomber

I ordered my upgrade last March. I got it last week and put it all together on my 2 four shooters. Went on easily and matched perfectly. Had to use a little common sense to attach speakers but no problem. Bench tested them at home...flawless. Took them out over weekend and set them up for 3 dogs. Flawless. Push one button on side of transmitter..here the duck sound...slight delay...and a launch. When all four are shot...go back out push the reload button on receiver and reload...simple. Want to change the sound...one button push will get you from sound to sound in seconds. Transmitter size is awesome...short stout antenaes should be durable. There is really no delay between launches either...you can send them pretty rapid fire if that's what you want to do...maybe you are working on steady issues...fire..fire...fire..fire...it's quick. Quick charger for 12 volt receptacle should come in handy for charging in field too.
I had no misfires...no delays...no (no launches)...and trust me...I did before.
So far so good...really glad I got mine. Saved some money too.


----------



## Micah Duffy

I am supposed to be recieving mine within a week. I know they are busy. Only trouble I had was actually getting through on the phone. Once I did everything has been handled to my expectations. I have recieved a follow up call with an estimated ship date. Cant wait to try them out. With whats been said here I hope all goes as planned. I will know soon enough. So far customer service has been good.


----------



## cdalt

I just spoke with Reed ordering the new electronics. I preordered last year and got the impression that I can send in my two old receivers and transmitter in exchange for 2 new receivers and transmitter. If I wanted another receiver that would be $65 for every extra receiver. So I am trying to get an idea of the cost you guys paid to upgrade. For me Bumper boy said $309.34 for trading in two old receivers and one transmitter and in return I preordered 3 receivers and 1 transmitter. The $30 shipping was included in $309.34. Does this seem in the right ball park for price? I do not have a bumperboy launcher just wingers. All I am upgrading is the electronics. Thank you


----------



## mngundog

The "Pre-order" price was this (1 transmitter and 1 receiver) for $145 and each additional receiver was $65, my shipping rate was $40. Then you had to exchange your units to BB at your expense. If you wanted an additional receiver and didn't have one to exchange you would have to pay full price ($190 for a receiver). So the it seems like you are not being charged full price for the additional unit. Are you sure BB knows you are not exchanging one unit? If not you may be charged $190 for that unit. The way I see it is , I would have been charged $440 the deal you are receiving.


----------

